# 3D sight pin settings



## Green Monster (Nov 26, 2010)

Just a quick question. How do you guys set your pins for 3D 20,30,40 ect... or 19,26,33,40..... give me your opinion..


----------



## Green Monster (Nov 26, 2010)

Sorry im shooting 283 fps from a mathews Z7 28"DL around 65lbs DW


----------



## Green Monster (Nov 26, 2010)

ttt


----------



## aaadrenalin (Jul 24, 2010)

Don't be discouraged if no one answers. I posted basically the same question a few weeks ago and only one person offered any help. I do like the 19,26,33,40 yard idea.


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

22 34 45 for a 3 pin
22 34 45 60 for a 4 pin sight I have on the hunt bow * so far in 25 years have never used any pin over the first two 22 / 34 seem to be in the woods the shot I get and take.


----------



## ChaseK (Aug 12, 2009)

Shoot with several guys that shoot 22,27,33,40 for Hunter. 

I shoot 2 pins for 30 yard max ranges. 23,29.


----------



## gabuckslammer (Apr 9, 2010)

Green Monster said:


> Sorry im shooting 283 fps from a mathews Z7 28"DL around 65lbs DW


Hey, you and I are shooting close to the same set up. I have a Z7 with 28 1/2 inch draw length and shooting about 63-64 lbs and 280 fps. I started out shooting my pins like I've always set them for hunting with them on the 10's. while it works, it makes it a little more difficult holding a gap on longer yardage shots. I recently changed my pins from being on the 10's to being set at 18, 23, 28, 33, 38. These settings allow me to have a pin more closely associated to the yardages, as well as if I am aiming center 10 ring and I'm off just a hair, I would have a fair shot at dropping into the lower 12, or be a slight bit high but still in the 10. 

Practicing, it seems to work quite well for me, though I havent shot in a tourny with this set up yet. I practice starting at 18, and then back up a step and shoot each step all the way to 42 yards. This allows me to see arrow drop on each pin and learn the smaller gap hold points. 

Just my opinion and method. Hope it helps.


----------



## NMAC (Jun 4, 2009)

ASA Hunter Class, 40 yd max, 5 pin sight: 20, 26, 31, 35, 39


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Green Monster said:


> Just a quick question. How do you guys set your pins for 3D 20,30,40 ect... or 19,26,33,40..... give me your opinion..


I set mine almost like yours and the reasoning I use is becuase how many targets have you ever shot that are exactly 20-25-30 yards..... 

I go 18-26-32-37-42


----------



## 50 plus (Apr 7, 2010)

20-33-43-53-60, using .019 pins. The 20 & 33 are only 3/32" apart, and I use the 33 out to nearly 40 yds.


----------



## 1tex3d (Jun 13, 2002)

23,29,34,39 right now

possibly going to add another pin so I can go 23,28,32,36,39 I'm shooting a Mathews Triumph right now at about 278fps. My gap between 34 and 39 is just on the edge of being uncomfortable. I like the idea of always having a pin somewhere in the 10 ring when shooting in between yardage. Plus it seems like there are a ton of targets at 31-34 yards so shooting somewhat pin on more often will also help out for sure.


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

20, 30, 35,40 and 50 shooting 54# Hoyt Turbohawk. Target bow has a sureloc with ajustable sight.


----------



## dave.frost (Sep 16, 2010)

29, 40, I like to see the target. One pin out to 35 but you have to know how to adjust your aim, 20 is .9 inchs high, 25 is .3 inchs high, 30 is dead on 35 is .8 inch low. I just adjust my aimpoint. But that is a destroyer 350 at 60# and 320 FPS.


----------

